# Do You Use Utility Carts?



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I was thinking about this today when I was having to move my work area from one location to the another. I use this exact cart when I'm setting up a job site. I like having a utility cart to work off of. It's not really that big, but it does transport at least four five gallon containers of paint, and is really light.

I would actually have two if it wasn't so impractical to carry the extra bulk on my utility truck.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I've just always used a Baker stage when loading in and out of an elevator building. Thought about getting something like that when working on condo common area hallways, but my storage is limited and I don't have a place to keep it between jobs.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

I have an older crappier version of the link you posted, love it for interiors. I can usually get everything inside in 1, maybe 2 trips. My favorite thing about using carts is that it serves as a work station and I don't misplace things as much. 

I use this for large exteriors and multiplexes.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

MIZZOU said:


> I have an older crappier version of the link you posted, love it for interiors. I can usually get everything inside in 1, maybe 2 trips. My favorite thing about using carts is that it serves as a work station and I don't misplace things as much. I use this for large exteriors and multiplexes.


Mizz add a fold up table and a camping chair and your all set for lunch on the go


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

This is my favorite 'cart'


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

MIZZOU said:


> I have an older crappier version of the link you posted, love it for interiors. I can usually get everything inside in 1, maybe 2 trips. My favorite thing about using carts is that it serves as a work station and I don't misplace things as much.
> 
> I use this for large exteriors and multiplexes.
> 
> View attachment 25082


 Sweet. You need to pimp that wagon out. Drop it down, throw on some 22s and fresh paint. LOL.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Small wagons are REALLY helpful for exteriors, especially with those large tires. 


I was helping another hanger once doing some ceilings and the baker staging was VERY helpful getting the crap from the vans to the front door, but that was a large suburban estate whose cobbled front walk was like a few hundred yards long, for a normal residence, why bother?

Also, as Oden points out, the smaller scaffold has been reported to be very helpful for those long walks from work vehicle to front door, or off the loading dock, down the long hallways and up the elevator in the city:










And some folks I know use:


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

benthepainter said:


> Mizz add a fold up table and a camping chair and your all set for lunch on the go


 I can barely cook a cold cut sandwich, I'll leave the gourmet lunches to you Ben


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Good idea!


MIZZOU said:


> I have an older crappier version of the link you posted, love it for interiors. I can usually get everything inside in 1, maybe 2 trips. My favorite thing about using carts is that it serves as a work station and I don't misplace things as much.
> 
> I use this for large exteriors and multiplexes.
> 
> View attachment 25082


I think I remember when you got that wagon for a huge fence job. Good idea!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I like the carts better then using the rolling stages because you don't have to remove everything from it in order to use the staging. 

For me, the way I'm able to set up my work area sets the tone for the entire project. Many times, I'm having to move my base from one location to the next. Having the cart helps move things quickly. Particularly, given the amount of tools, materials, and other odds and ends a work area can accumulate.

The size of the cart I have, allows me to store and transport it on a regular bases from my truck. I did have to reinforce the original nuts and bolts with sturdier ones.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

When I was painting, I had the fantasy of building a large organized box (similar, but different than a mechanic's tool box) with everything needed for the job, and rolling it around as needed, but then I realized there may have been a slight issue with getting it in and out of the van and up any stairs.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I've done the same thing, and they've all turned out to be way too heavy and bulky to be practical. Many painters are fine with just laying down a drop, and placing everything on it like they're at a picnic. But I like to have a work top of some sort. I'm thinking about a portable work table to go with my cart.

There are just too many damn things a painter needs immediate access to!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

CApainter said:


> I've done the same thing, and they've all turned out to be way too heavy and bulky to be practical. Many painters are fine with just laying down a drop, and placing everything on it like they're at a picnic. But I like to have a work top of some sort. I'm thinking about a portable work table to go with my cart.
> 
> There are just too many damn things a painter needs immediate access to!


Well organized tool bags are nice, but as we all know, tools grow legs and escape.

How about a peg board on wheels (can't be too hard to set up to be easily assembled and disassembled) with all the day's needed tools hanging up. Even on both sides if needed. Just a thought that just entered the "brain"

One great advantage of having retirement on the near horizon, when I start trying to design and invent new "systems" I can stop torturing myself by realizing I can put up with how things are for another five months. :thumbsup:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I like the peg board idea!. But as much as I would like to have my work area looking similar to my work shop at home, impossible.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

MIZZOU said:


> I have an older crappier version of the link you posted, love it for interiors. I can usually get everything inside in 1, maybe 2 trips. My favorite thing about using carts is that it serves as a work station and I don't misplace things as much.
> 
> I use this for large exteriors and multiplexes.
> 
> View attachment 25082


We use something very similar to this for apartment work. Load it at the truck-through the parking & it fits in the service elevator. If the apartment is empty we bring it right in. If it's occupied I usually try to leave it right outside in the hallway. It steers and maneuvers like a dream. The air filled tires float over low curbs and thresholds. Holds a lot more(volume & weight) than the shopping cart(which we also use from time to time in apartment buildings) It's really good when the truck ends up a distance from the actual jobsite. I think it paid for itself in the first hour of the first job I ever used it on!
I've also used it for commercial projects where a lot of ground has to covered moving materials & supplies. Not something we use everyday, but when I need it, it really helps a lot. Stays in my shed the rest of the time and I use it around the yard as necessary.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Oden said:


> View attachment 25083
> 
> 
> This is my favorite 'cart'


I recently did some spray work on a couple of buildings that were 200' to 300' long. I set up my 440i on my mini scaffold and just rolled the whole rig along the parking lot as needed.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I've tried everything. I've finally decided that a 'day bin' half size rubbermaid setup is the best fit. Just the junk you use on a daily basis, empty it once a week to clear out the grunge, garbage and extranious junk that builds up. Done, easy to carry in and out.

Painters have a rough life. I have a friend who's a pipe fitter. Carries around everything he needs for the day in a 5 gal. bucket (and it's not full), except for the threading machine, etc.

We have to have too much stuff on hand as painters.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

I wouldn't mind this one for work









Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I've tried everything. I've finally decided that a 'day bin' half size rubbermaid setup is the best fit. Just the junk you use on a daily basis, empty it once a week to clear out the grunge, garbage and extranious junk that builds up. Done, easy to carry in and out.
> 
> Painters have a rough life. I have a friend who's a pipe fitter. Carries around everything he needs for the day in a 5 gal. bucket (and it's not full), except for the threading machine, etc.
> 
> We have to have too much stuff on hand as painters.


"day bin" ???

sounds interesting. What is it? Picture? :yes:


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

daArch said:


> "day bin" ???
> 
> sounds interesting. What is it? Picture? :yes:


Just like it sounds sir. A cheap, half size rubbermaid tub with the regular crap you're going to need in a day. Screwdriver, 5in1, pot hooks, sanding sponges, sand paper, aluminum pole sander, dust brush, etc. The essentials.

First thing that comes in to a job, last thing that goes out. Keep it light, don't need to bring your whole world into every job. Painters have too much crap to carry around with them already, 'just in case'.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

benthepainter said:


> I wouldn't mind this one for work
> View attachment 25101
> 
> 
> ...


Ben, I was picturing you having something more like this:


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

This is working great for me so far:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-37-in-Mobile-Job-Box-209261/203668066

I have it fitted for reglazing so it only takes 2 trips inside. Trip one is for the box, trip 2 is for the chemicals/paint. 

It has a slide out handle that makes taking it up a flight of stairs fairly easy. Lockable lid, sturdy wheels. No complaints yet.


----------



## finaltouch0 (Jul 14, 2011)

Gwarel said:


> I recently did some spray work on a couple of buildings that were 200' to 300' long. I set up my 440i on my mini scaffold and just rolled the whole rig along the parking lot as needed.


We just did the exact same thing in school hallways. Holds the pump and a spare bucket of paint nicely


----------

